# Walk behind SAND spreader?



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a walk behind sand spreader?

New to snow removal (on my own) and need advice on sand application. I know salt will work in a walk behind, but would sand?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sand walk behind. Can we know why?


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

dieselss;1856635 said:


> Sand walk behind. Can we know why?


Have a few small comercial properties who want sanding. Figure this is the cheapest way for the first year.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's gunna be a ruff find. I'd say start the internet search now


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

only one I know of that works with wet sand, & it aint cheap! Epoke brand


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

dieselss;1856648 said:


> That's gunna be a ruff find. I'd say start the internet search now


Is there a better way to do it? Just shovel and toss it from truck? Only offer salt? Is there an advantage to sand over salt?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

croche1260;1856657 said:


> Is there a better way to do it? Just shovel and toss it from truck? Only offer salt? Is there an advantage to sand over salt?


salt melts ice, sand adds traction, chucking sand out back of truck is how I do it & I can do it pretty good, looks just like a spreader did it(though a bit heavier) Salt cost more then sand, but you need more sand to do a lot then salt, only sand should be used on gravel.


----------

